
Hacking POS Terminal for Fun and Non-profit - lelf
http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/HP-Security-Research-Blog/Hacking-POS-Terminal-for-Fun-and-Non-profit/ba-p/6540620
======
Wingman4l7
This comment provides a lot of insight into the situation from the perspective
of someone who claims to "install and provide tech support" for the Aloha POS
system: [http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/HP-Security-Research-
Blog/Hacki...](http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/HP-Security-Research-Blog/Hacking-
POS-Terminal-for-Fun-and-Non-profit/bc-p/6541118#M349)

